# Any smokers in Columbus, Ohio out there?



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello all,

Fairly new to cigars, but wouldn't call myself a rookie. Anyway, just looking for anyone else around this area that might want to split a box or make a trade.

Shoot me an email.

John
[email protected]


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to the jungle 
We've got fun n' games 
We got everything you want 
Honey, we know the names 
We are the people that can find 
Whatever you may need 
If you got the money, honey 
We got your disease 

rob 

p.s. there are a few on here they will find you.

have fun on here.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

sounds good, I look forward to meeting/chatting with them. Having a blast and I've only been a member for 20 hours..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey John.

Welcome to CS. There are a few of us from Columbus here on Club Stogie including Toddzilla, Buckeye and myself.

We herf together now and again. We'll have to get together and smoke one...or two...or three. 

Tim


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Tim,

Sounds great. Any of you guys golf? 

John


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I do.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Good, we'll have to get together and play a round. Any favorite course around Columbus? I live on the East side and have pleyed most of them in my area.

Ever get out to Granville?


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, perhaps I need to make my way up to C-bus. Its pretty lonely here in Dayton. 

D


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

steelheaderdu said:


> Good, we'll have to get together and play a round. Any favorite course around Columbus? I live on the East side and have pleyed most of them in my area.
> 
> Ever get out to Granville?


 Sure. But haven't played the course in a while. Nice track.


----------



## rinky49 (Oct 4, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Fairly new to cigars, but wouldn't call myself a rookie. Anyway, just looking for anyone else around this area that might want to split a box or make a trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH goes down to C-Bus all the time. They herf at Fado's at Easton Town Square. I'm looking forward to herfin' down there sometime.
-Bob


----------

